# Medición de tonos y frecuencia de sonido



## JulianAli (Ago 2, 2011)

Hola gente del foro, les presento mi idea

quiero detectar variaciones de frecuencia de sonido, y según el sonido sea mas grave (frecuencia mas baja) o mas agudo (frecuencia mas alta) se produzca una tensión mayor o menor...

ahora que ya se conocen, les presento mi problema:

no se qué circuito haga eso, es decir, recibir una señal de audio como entrada, y como salida de una señal analógica que varíe en amplitud y NO en frecuencia... soluciones? Gracias desde ya


----------



## Dano (Ago 2, 2011)

Fa no te entendí, querés descomponer la onda? Si es eso va por el lado de Serie de Fourier y FFT.


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 2, 2011)

Hola JulianAli

Desde el Titulo del tema: _Medición de tonos y frecuencia de sonido._
Supuestamente se pretende MEDIR(Cuantos Ciclos por tiempo) y Medir Frecuencias De audio.
Para no hacer más largo lo del titulo vamos a suponer que se pretende medir la frecuencia de los tonos de sonido.
Vamos, también, a suponer que el rango de frecuencia de esos tonos está en la gama de los audibles por los humanos. Sería la frecuencia entre 60Hz. Y 15Khz. Aproximadamente la gama audible.

En el cuerpo de tu mensaje estableces que:
Quiero detectar variaciones de frecuencia de sonido, y según el sonido sea más grave (frecuencia mas baja) o más agudo (frecuencia mas alta) se produzca una tensión mayor o menor...

Quiere decir que cuando la señal sea de alrededor de 60Hz debe dar, el circuito, un voltaje mayor.
Cuando la señal sea de alrededor de 15Khz.debe dar, el circuito, un voltaje menor.
Cierto ??.
Digo esto porque:
GRAVE está en conjunción con mayor.
AGUDO está en conjunción con menor.

Creo que más de alguno o varios de los circuitos convertidores de frecuencia a voltaje que pudieras encontrar en otros temas en este foro te podrían servir.
Claro tendrías que hacer algunas modificaciones a puesto que el que pretendes desarrollar es en el otro sentido.
Normalmente los convertidores de frecuencia a voltaje dan más voltaje a frecuencias mayores; por consecuencia darán menos voltaje a frecuencias menores.
Pero sucede que el que deseas desarrollar es en el otro sentido refiriéndonos a frecuencia-voltaje.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## JulianAli (Ago 3, 2011)

Gracias por responder!
MrCarlos: Justamente, lo que quiero, es obtener, de una frecuencia sonora alta (60Hz) obtener un valor en tensión alto (supongamos 5V) y ante una frecuencia sonora baja, un valor de tensión bajo (sería apropiado 2V) 
De lo que no estoy seguro es del tema de la señal de audio, conectando el micrófono a la entrada del convertidor en suficiente? Si me pudiesen guiar en esto se los agradecería mucho


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 4, 2011)

JulianAli
1- Este tema parece que no vá en este subforo.
2- Busque información y estudie sobre los PLL. Con eso, compre un CD4046, ajuste el filtro para el rango de captura que necesite, enlace el PLL y use la señal de entrada al VCO para obtener lo que quiere.


----------



## Vitruvio (Ago 4, 2011)

JulianAli: Eso en audio se llama "análisis de espectro" y se utiliza SMART, SPECTRAFOO, MACFOH, etc. Yo utilizo dos o tres programitas para RTA (Real Time Analizer) en un iPhone.
Desde le punto de vista electrónico, el paso 2 indicado por el maestro Esavalla.

Saludos


----------



## MrCarlos (Ago 4, 2011)

Hola JulianAli

En ocasiones me digo: no sé por qué me meti.
Fíjate: 
Tienes el concepto de Frecuencia en la dirección equivocada; Dices:
*de una frecuencia sonora alta (60Hz) obtener un valor en tensión alto*
*una frecuencia sonora baja, un valor de tensión bajo (sería apropiado 2V)*

Eso, según tus palabras, quiere decir que Frecuencia Sonora Baja es aquella que es menor a 60Hz (50Hz, 40Hz, Etc.) puesto que Frecuencia Sonora Alta son 60Hz.

El que la señal del micrófono sea suficiente o no depende básicamente de 2 factores:
1- La sensibilidad que tenga tu circuito.
2- La potencia que puede entregar el micrófono en función del voltaje y la corriente.

Si vas a utilizar algún circuito integrado para hacer la conversión de frecuencia a voltaje es necesario analizar sus hojas de datos para descubrir cual es el rango de entrada y ver si es o no necesario el agregar un preamplificador al micrófono.

No preguntes que circuito integrado utilizar o cual te recomiendo pues aquí en el foro hay varios temas que fueron o se están desarrollando al respecto de convertidores de frecuencia a voltaje.

Ahora bien, al respecto de la frecuencia sonora.
La gama o el Desde-Hasta qué frecuencia percibe el oído humano es:
Desde 60Hz Frecuencia sonora baja.
Hasta 15kHz. Frecuencia sonora alta.
Aproximadamente.
Afina este concepto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## zaiz (Ago 4, 2011)

Hola JulianAli
Aquí te dejo un circuito a ver si te sirve, el circuito integrado cuesta como 30 pesos mexicanos.





Este c.i. sirve tanto para convertir de voltaje a frecuencia como de frecuencia a voltaje. 
Y este circuito hace lo que tú quieres. Ahora falta que lo pruebes.

Saludos.


----------



## JulianAli (Ago 4, 2011)

Gracias a todos por responder
MrCarlos: Perdón si te complique mucho :S
No tengo el concepto de frecuencia equivocado, es que no note que eran "60Hz" y no "60KHz" como había leído (esto para sanar un poco mi orgullo, y demostrar que no soy tan estúpido)

Bueno, me ayudaste mucho, GRACIAS

ezavalla y Vitruvio: Disculpen mi ignorancia, a uno le entendí. pero no me figuro qué debo hacer, y al otro.. no entendí nada .____________. igual, la idea es aplicar a un circuito electrónico, no en un iPhone, gracias igualmente

zaiz: Gracias por el esquema ^^ igualmente, estuve mirando hojas de datos de otros c.i. con la misma función, se agradece


----------



## zaiz (Ago 5, 2011)

JulianAli dijo:


> quiero detectar variaciones de frecuencia de sonido, y según el sonido sea mas grave (frecuencia mas baja) o mas agudo (frecuencia mas alta) se produzca una tensión mayor o menor.
> no se qué circuito haga eso, es decir, recibir una señal de audio como entrada, y como salida de una señal analógica que varíe en amplitud y NO en frecuencia... soluciones? Gracias desde ya





JulianAli dijo:


> zaiz: Gracias por el esquema ^^ igualmente, estuve mirando hojas de datos de otros c.i. con la misma función, se agradece



No entendí muy bien la última respuesta, si contestaste que te sirve o que no te sirve, pero ese circuito que te puse puede recibir señal de audio y transformar la frecuencia en nivel analógico de voltaje, tal como tú lo deseas. 

Si es necesario puedes aumentar el valor del capacitor de entrada, en fin, hay que buscarle para obtener la respuesta que se desea.

Ahora, para un mic de entrada como quieres, puedes probar con uno directo a la entrada, pues el comparador de entrada responde desde muy pequeña señal. Y ya dependiendo del resultado, si fuera necesario le puedes agregar un preamplificador al mic.

Saludos.


----------

